# indie cred - share yours



## man (May 1, 2009)

ya u guys are artists right???? prove it


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

does photoshop count?










i made that for trope and a couple of things for victoria!
you can see a couple of other things i made for trope on some thread in the spam section im too lazy to go find


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

I ride high in my Pimp-mobile. That should be proof enough.


----------



## poolio (Aug 31, 2009)

The only artisitic ability I have is playing an instrument, but I don't make my own music. So technically, I don't think that makes me an artist...


----------



## ster (Jun 15, 2009)

So... I realize I'm not that artistic compared to real artists. Actually, the best artist I know is an INFJ. Man, INFJs have the widest fields of interest ever, they do everything. But anyway, I thought I'd give this thread some love. hee! Picture 1 is a photo frame I painted on one of those impulsive "need-a-break-from-studying" days. Kinda proud of it because I did it in under an hour and used just 5 colors (red, yellow, blue, black, white). This is also my 2nd time in my life doing real painting. (all the times before have been with watercolor... with water color coloring books for kindergartners?)








Second photo... I remember running into couches to take this, because the sun was moving so fast.








Drew this in 10th grade. I realize her head isn't proportionate to her body.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I take pictures and play with them in photoshop.








I have lots of musical instruments.








I have a quirky sense of humor.








I have strange perversions.








I dress artistically.








I make art about social injustices.








Sometimes I use abstraction to express moods instead of ideas. 

Lullaby: Snapvine I write self-absorbed melancholy music and pretend to be all deep.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm posting my rhinestone studded chemistry goggles picture in both this thread and the nerd cred thread. It supposedly could count for both, right?










Spirit weeks and formal dances are my favorite times of year, hands down.

Blackout day, complete with lipstick, sprayed black hair, and ghosty eyeliner:









I made the foil print tee shirt for class pride day at my math, science, and technology magnet school (can you guess what "MMSTC" stands for?):









Homecoming dress I made for this year:









Snowcoming dress I made for last year:









Homecoming dress I made for last year. Pink patent leather:









I also did some graphic design, but nowadays I'm rarely on MySpace anymore. On top of that, I lost a lot of my coding when my computer broke down. D':

The theme for homecoming last year was candy, and for freshmen in particular, it was Dubble Bubble:


















Meant to be tiled:









Civics utopia/dystopia assignment:









Back in my Twilighter days:









I helped out with my school's French Club website:


----------

